# Cinnamon therapy?



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 6, 2008)

As we all know, you can find out just about anything and everything on the 'Net, whether its true or not 

Anyways, a month or so ago I was trying to find info on lowering my sugar level (I'm a borderline diabetic) and also my cholesterol at the same time. I kept coming across information that said limited amounts of cinnamon would help to do just this.

For the past month I've been putting ½ tsp of good cinnamon into my body daily via tea or fruit. I had a blood test after 2 weeks into the regime and both my sugar and cholesterol had gone down. Not a lot, mind you, but it was promising  I go the first part of April for more tests and I'm hoping I can give a better report then.

Does any one here use Cinnamon for medicinal purposes?


----------



## kadesma (Feb 6, 2008)

Don't know about the cinnamon, but, lower your use of carbs and sweets (they are carbs too) and you blood glucose readings will come down.Just remember you must stick with this lower carbs plan or those glucose numbers will rise again..Learn to exchange or measure carbs and you can eat well but not foolishly.
kadesma


----------



## CanadianMeg (Feb 6, 2008)

I love cinnamon although I'm not using it medicinally.

For those not familiar with this medicinal use, here's a good spot of information.
THE BENEFITS OF CINNAMON | Women's Health


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 6, 2008)

yes, I use cinnamon for medicinal purposes.  A while back we had a discussion about cinnamon here on DC and I believe it was that thread, or a link on that thread, that enlightened me to the benefits of cinnamon.  I add it to pancakes, oatmeal, muffins and savory dishes.. It is just one of an arsenal of foods I use to improve our health. I buy nice cinnamons from Penzeys.


----------



## redkitty (Feb 6, 2008)

Me too Beth, I use it in loads of my foods!


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 6, 2008)

I use it in a lot of my foods, and I also take cinnamon capsules.  Not sure if they help, but I guess they can't hurt.  A little off topic--check out the studies on Chromium Picolinate.  I have been taking it along with my Metformin since reading about it and noticed lower sugar levels.

Barbara


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 16, 2008)

I hadn't heard of cinnamon therapy. I do use cinnamon in various recipes.


----------



## waaza (Feb 19, 2008)

I think what you are alluding to is reduce blood pressure with cinnamon, except its not cinnamon, its cassia. The substance that helps is called coumarin, and is contained in the cassia at about 7%, but in cinnamon at only 0.7%. The difference between cinnamon and cassia is easy to spot if it is whole (cinnamon is sold in curls, cassia looks (and is!)just like tree bark) but when ground, unless they are side by side it would be difficult (cassia powder is slightly darker) and the smell is very similar, although cassia has a darker note.
BTW, coumarin is similar to warfarin, taken for, well, you google it. (also used in 'rat poison', though it doesn't poison the rat, you'll find out....)

HTH

BTW, most of the 'cinnamon' sold in the US is cassia, as it is in most countries, including India! though not Sri Lanka, from where it originates!


----------



## Inferno (Feb 22, 2008)

There was a study conducted regarding if cassia reduces the blood glucose. As it turns out, it does, and also reduces chloresterol. 

Large amounts of cassia can form coumarin, which in large enough amounts can be toxic since it is a component in rat poisons. It was banned for a bit in the USA since there were speculations that it may be carcinogenic and thus, banned as a food additive. 

Cassia can be used to aid in what the original poster wanted (lower blood glucose and chlorestrol), however, bear in mind, that the long-term uses are not yet fully determined and large doses can be unhealthy. 

There is also speculation about the fat-solube components in cassia that can be unhealthy. 

I only know the science part of it but I'm not sure how to distinguish between cinammon and cassia, aside from reading labels...


----------



## camper226 (Aug 10, 2008)

I believe that the "dose" for cinnamon is 1 teaspoon.  I can't recall the source.  That may be a bit much for putting on oatmeal or pancakes so you might want to take some orally with a spoon and glass of water.  The cost can't be beat.

There is also evidence that Chromium Picolinate enhances the body's ability to use sugar.


----------



## Dina (Aug 10, 2008)

Try almonds and oatmeal ~ they regulate your sugar in no time.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 10, 2008)

The best thing you can do is to follow doctors directions..These things like the cromium and cinnamon haven't  proved to regulate you Blood glucose..Taking your meds, exercise, exchanging carbs and such will help you regulate and keep your blood glucose under control..You can do it, it's work at first but you get so use to it and stay healthy and happy..Save your money for good fresh foods.

kadesma


----------



## Bigjim68 (Aug 10, 2008)

Cinnamon good for you?  Alcohol good for you?  Think I'll change my daily cocktail to Goldschlager.


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Aug 11, 2008)

Still taking the cinnamon, but I don't think it did much. However the doc put me on Metformin twice a day which seems to be helping. At least my glucose is in the 'normal' range most of the time now.

One good thing with the diet and exercising....I no longer need to take medication for High Blood pressure


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ask-A-Butcher said:


> Still taking the cinnamon, but I don't think it did much. However the doc put me on Metformin twice a day which seems to be helping. At least my glucose is in the 'normal' range most of the time now.
> 
> One good thing with the diet and exercising....I no longer need to take medication for High Blood pressure


 Good to see you posting again ! 
LadyCook


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 12, 2008)

Ask-A-Butcher said:


> Still taking the cinnamon, but I don't think it did much. However the doc put me on Metformin twice a day which seems to be helping. At least my glucose is in the 'normal' range most of the time now.
> 
> One good thing with the diet and exercising....I no longer need to take medication for High Blood pressure


I didn't notice a difference with cinnamon.  I take Metformin and Chromium Picolinate (with my doctor's blessings) twice a day.  The Metformin helps a lot, and I am sure I have seen a difference since adding the Chromium Picolinate.

Barbara


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Aug 12, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> Good to see you posting again !
> LadyCook



Thanks....been busy with home renovations, new cookbook, health and family issues, the whole gamut


----------

